# Island Park Idaho



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

We are going to Island park next week on the 13th. We have decided we want to try and fish as we have no real agenda. We have rented a cabin and do plan on seeing Yellowstone as well but have no real agenda or schedule. I have decided to start my search here and tap into the knowledge base on this forum and then expand my search from here based on any tips I may receive. My first question is what will it take to fish in Idaho, are there one day permits or three day permits? Will my Utah combo tag be of any help for me? I also think it would be cool to fish in Yellowstone which I am sure is whole other permit. My family and I all are pretty novice fisherman by most standards. Our experience is only with the North Fork of the Duchene as we have access to a cabin up there and typically we fish with spinners or salmon eggs. My son and I have fly rods but would be considered very novice beginners but I do love trying with the fly rod I am just real sketching on it all. I have some friends at work that have mentioned a couple of spots on the river in Island park and also that we could fish at Henries lake but I figure I could not have too many people offering me information so thanks in advance for any and all input you all may give.:grin:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, you can get a three day license, or whatever else you want. It's $12.75 for the first day and $6 per additional day. I bought one right in Island Park when I visited there.

I originally thought it was $35.50, but that's the cost of a three day small game license in Idaho.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe a non-resident license in Idaho is $14.00 for the first day and $8.00 per day after that. Great deal, really. It might be even less than that.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Yellowstone has its own permit. Go to www.nps.gov and look up Yellowstone to find the details. Lots of places there to fish. There might be restrictions on the Firehole this time of year if it's been warm. The Madision is great. Easy to get to, right off the road. Plenty of places to hike into also, if you don't want the crowds. Good luck


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are a novice fly fisherman but want to fly fish, try the Buffalo River, or Warm River by the campground. You can also do pretty well on the Henry's Lake Outlet. ON any of these, use flies like elk hair caddis, royal wulff or royal trude, stimulators, or even hopper patterns at this point. These are all wadeable with hip boots, or just wade it wet and don't bother. My recommendation would be to stay away from the Henry's Fork. As a beginner and without a guide, it will kick your butt in a big way - trust me from experience. 

I spent the 4th of July there, and the price on license is correct -$12.50 for first day, and each extra day after that is another $6. You can get it on line ahead of time, or at any of the gas-n-sips or fishing shops in Island Park. Lots of the waters in that area are restricted to fly fishing, catch and release, and you'll need to know that. Be sure to pick up a proclamation, or get one on-line so you know. Henry's Lake is a great destination, but best if you have some kind of boat. You can rent canoes, kick boats, or bigger right there in Island Park.

Which, is another great thing to do if you want. Get a canoe and float from Big Springs down to Macks Inn. It takes a couple of hours and is amazing. We canoed the Buffalo with the kids, making a half dozen quick canoe rides on that river. LOVE Island Park. 

Fishing in YNP is another story. As was mentioned, you can get a permit from the Park Service to fish. LOTS of restrictions on rivers - most are artificial flies and lures, with single barbless hooks, catch and release only. No bait fishing. Fly shops in West Yellowstone can be helpful with suggestions, hatches, regulations, etc...


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The Henry's Fork is some of the best fly fishing in the country. I would recommend getting a guide for a day and floating that somewhere around Ashton or even upstream closer to Island Park. 2 people in a drift boat with a guide is a perfect setup. You will learn the basics of indicator nymphing and there's a good chance for some dry fly action as well. A buddy of mine runs this lodge right on the river. Feel free to email him for details (he guides as well), or try one of his recommended guide services listed on the fishing page:
http://stoneflylodgeidaho.com/sfl_fishing.html

Henry's Lake is awesome but I feel it's best fished from a float tube or pontoon.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It'd be worth checking out some of the lakes as well. Island Park Reservoir has been fishing decent with bait, you can catch some nice fish out of Henry's Lake as well. Hebgen Lake is on your way into West Yellowstone (different state though, so you'd need a different license) and produces some nice fish. 

We just got back and had great luck fly fishing on the Gallatin River in YNP. Plenty of opportunities, just make a plan and stick with it.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

For the most part the Henrys Fork is done until October. You might be able to nymph up some dinks in Box canyon on bead heads. Same with Warm river to Ashton. Don't bother fishing the Ranch because you'll get skunked. Don't bother fishing the HF below Ashton, it's over, should of been there in May and June. IP reservoir is being drained, might have decent fishing there. The best fishing in Henrys lake this time of year is at the creek mouths but you'll need a boat to get to them. If you want to catch big fish go with a guided trip with Trouthunter and ask for my bro Darby, then ask him to take you to Disneyland. It 'll cost a little more but you'll catch some decent fish. Other wise take Gary's advice.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

We went to Island Park reservoir back in April. We caught a few trout using powerbait. They rainbows liked lime-twist and rainbow flavor. My son lost a really nice rainbow close to the shore. We also had fun at the bridge at the Henry's Fork river snagging the suckers. They were spawning in the river. My kids would use a Hegen Sonar Flash lure and wait for a sucker to swim over the lure and then snag them! They were really fun! Standing on the bridge walkway they would take your pole under the bridge trying to head downstream. They put on a great fight. Especially pulling them straight up out of the water to the bridge walkway. We had 20 lb. fireline, so they couldn't break the line. The locals were really happy to see us taking them out of the river! There were thousands in the river the first week of April! It's too bad they probably will over take the river!


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses and advice everybody. This is the first time I was able to log on and reply, my work computer will let me look at this site but I cannot comment or log in, but again thanks all I knew I would get good responses from this group. We are going to have a great time I can tell.


----------

